# is it normal for a six year old to have bo?



## meli1981

so just like the thread says, is it normal for a six year old girl to have body odor? my daughter has it and has to use deodorant now! i thought it was when you went through puberty, does this mean she will go through puberty soon?


----------



## meli1981

im bumping this because im really curious if anyone else has experienced this with their six year old


----------



## nikkip75

It is pretty early I think! I'm sure my eldest daughter was about 10 when she started having body odour and having spots, greasy skin etc but didn't start her periods for another 3 years or so. 

Your daughter may well be an early developer. I think the youngest I've heard for staring periods is 9!


----------



## meli1981

oh my gosh! i hope this is not the case! nine seems soooooo young! it was weird she was standing by me and i kept smelling it and thought it was me, but no it was her, i really hope its not early puberty!


----------



## iBabyGirli

bumping this!


----------



## Amy_T

Yep - my daughter! She'll be 7 in september and has had deodorant for well over a year now so since she was 5. She has other 'hormonal' symptoms as well and I took her to the doctors to see if there was anything to worry about as I know there is a condition which means they start puberty early. I was reassured by the Dr that there was nothing to be concerned about. 

I was also talking to a colleague about this who was saying (her daughter is 12) that they can appear to be hormonal, then it will calm down for a while, then come back. She said her daughter was about 8 when she started getting body odour but still hasn't started her periods so that made me feel better. 

I was 10 when I started mine so I fear my daughter will be young but I'm petrified it will be sooner rather than later!


----------



## andrewlanesc

I wouldnt be to worried about it, maybe it was just a once off and due to the heat/climate or maybe she was very active that day etc. If it continues or gets worse then maybe ask your local gp or something but I dont think that you can take that as a sign of early puberty


----------



## iBabyGirli

yeah its perfectly normal :O


----------



## JASMAK

My 7 and 9 year old don't. Does she bathe daily?


----------



## meli1981

JASMAK said:


> My 7 and 9 year old don't. Does she bathe daily?

of course she does! what kind of question is that?


----------



## JASMAK

Lots of people don't bathe daily. Don't know why you got so defensive. My sister bathes her 7 year old every other day.


----------



## meli1981

im very sensitive to smells, so i like to shower every day and do the same with my girls. thats why its so confusing, im just worried about early puberty


----------



## steff

My daughter started having b.o. at 5, she was diagnosed with precocious puberty at 6. She had other signs though aside from this that led me to believe she was undergoing puberty early: breast buds at 6, she was (and still is) very tall and off the charts in height and weight when compared to girls her age, mood swings and an enlarged uterus (seen in her pelvic MRI). It could be that your daughter may just be sweating a lot due to the weather. Using an anti-bacterial soap instead of baby soap will also help.


----------



## misspriss

meli1981 said:


> JASMAK said:
> 
> 
> My 7 and 9 year old don't. Does she bathe daily?
> 
> of course she does! what kind of question is that?Click to expand...




JASMAK said:


> Lots of people don't bathe daily. Don't know why you got so defensive. My sister bathes her 7 year old every other day.

I bathe twice a week. I don't buy into the myth that I need to bathe _every_day. 

I don't remember when I started needing deodorant, but it was long before puberty. Maybe 8 or 9? I started my period when I was 12.


----------



## Amy_T

steff said:


> My daughter started having b.o. at 5, she was diagnosed with precocious puberty at 6. She had other signs though aside from this that led me to believe she was undergoing puberty early: breast buds at 6, she was (and still is) very tall and off the charts in height and weight when compared to girls her age, mood swings and an enlarged uterus (seen in her pelvic MRI). It could be that your daughter may just be sweating a lot due to the weather. Using an anti-bacterial soap instead of baby soap will also help.


My daughter doesn't have breast buds I don't think but is also incredibly tall (wears 10-11 clothes, off chart etc) and I'm only 5'2"! She also has mood swings which I mentioned to the GP when we went. I keep wondering whether to go back as she will often cry and say she doesn't know why etc. The GP did feel her tummy though and say she didn't think there was any cause for concern but I'm not convinced.


----------



## Amy_T

P.S Sorry to hi-jack the thread, I have just been wondering about this for ages so it's useful to speak to others. Thanks, :)


----------



## steff

Amy_T said:


> steff said:
> 
> 
> My daughter started having b.o. at 5, she was diagnosed with precocious puberty at 6. She had other signs though aside from this that led me to believe she was undergoing puberty early: breast buds at 6, she was (and still is) very tall and off the charts in height and weight when compared to girls her age, mood swings and an enlarged uterus (seen in her pelvic MRI). It could be that your daughter may just be sweating a lot due to the weather. Using an anti-bacterial soap instead of baby soap will also help.
> 
> 
> My daughter doesn't have breast buds I don't think but is also incredibly tall (wears 10-11 clothes, off chart etc) and I'm only 5'2"! She also has mood swings which I mentioned to the GP when we went. I keep wondering whether to go back as she will often cry and say she doesn't know why etc. The GP did feel her tummy though and say she didn't think there was any cause for concern but I'm not convinced.Click to expand...


Amy, they did a bone scan of my daughter's hand and they found out she was 2 years and 3 months ahead in bone age and showed advanced skeletal maturation. We were consulting with her pediatrician from birth at first, but he just said that it was nothing to worry about. My friend then recommended I see a pedia endocrinologist and that's when she was diagnosed with PP. She is 7 and wears size 12 to 14 clothes. She is 4'7" and 90 lbs, the tallest in her 2nd grade batch. If you are still having doubts, maybe you can schedule an appointment with a pedia endocrinologist.


----------



## JASMAK

misspriss said:


> meli1981 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JASMAK said:
> 
> 
> My 7 and 9 year old don't. Does she bathe daily?
> 
> of course she does! what kind of question is that?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JASMAK said:
> 
> 
> Lots of people don't bathe daily. Don't know why you got so defensive. My sister bathes her 7 year old every other day.Click to expand...
> 
> I bathe twice a week. I don't buy into the myth that I need to bathe _every_day.
> 
> I don't remember when I started needing deodorant, but it was long before puberty. Maybe 8 or 9? I started my period when I was 12.Click to expand...

I don't 'buy' into that myth either...I was ASKING (not assuming) because I was going to say maybe she needs a shower in the morning instead, or maybe a bath everyday versus every other, as BO is usually sweat is on the skin that starts to smell. Some active kids probably need to shower/rinse. I think that you both have taken my question and ran wild with it as an insult. It wasn't written OR asked in that manner at all!


----------



## JASMAK

steff said:


> Amy_T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> steff said:
> 
> 
> My daughter started having b.o. at 5, she was diagnosed with precocious puberty at 6. She had other signs though aside from this that led me to believe she was undergoing puberty early: breast buds at 6, she was (and still is) very tall and off the charts in height and weight when compared to girls her age, mood swings and an enlarged uterus (seen in her pelvic MRI). It could be that your daughter may just be sweating a lot due to the weather. Using an anti-bacterial soap instead of baby soap will also help.
> 
> 
> My daughter doesn't have breast buds I don't think but is also incredibly tall (wears 10-11 clothes, off chart etc) and I'm only 5'2"! She also has mood swings which I mentioned to the GP when we went. I keep wondering whether to go back as she will often cry and say she doesn't know why etc. The GP did feel her tummy though and say she didn't think there was any cause for concern but I'm not convinced.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Amy, they did a bone scan of my daughter's hand and they found out she was 2 years and 3 months ahead in bone age and showed advanced skeletal maturation. We were consulting with her pediatrician from birth at first, but he just said that it was nothing to worry about. My friend then recommended I see a pedia endocrinologist and that's when she was diagnosed with PP. She is 7 and wears size 12 to 14 clothes. She is 4'7" and 90 lbs, the tallest in her 2nd grade batch. If you are still having doubts, maybe you can schedule an appointment with a pedia endocrinologist.Click to expand...


My daughter sounds similar (although no scans or anything). She is 7, going into grade 2, and wear 10-12 clothing. I can see her getting her period early.


----------



## misspriss

JASMAK said:


> misspriss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meli1981 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JASMAK said:
> 
> 
> My 7 and 9 year old don't. Does she bathe daily?
> 
> of course she does! what kind of question is that?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JASMAK said:
> 
> 
> Lots of people don't bathe daily. Don't know why you got so defensive. My sister bathes her 7 year old every other day.Click to expand...
> 
> I bathe twice a week. I don't buy into the myth that I need to bathe _every_day.
> 
> I don't remember when I started needing deodorant, but it was long before puberty. Maybe 8 or 9? I started my period when I was 12.Click to expand...
> 
> I don't 'buy' into that myth either...I was ASKING (not assuming) because I was going to say maybe she needs a shower in the morning instead, or maybe a bath everyday versus every other, as BO is usually sweat is on the skin that starts to smell. Some active kids probably need to shower/rinse. I think that you both have taken my question and ran wild with it as an insult. It wasn't written OR asked in that manner at all!Click to expand...

I'm terribly sorry you read it that way I never took it as an insult! I am sorry if I came across insulting either. Actually I Googled how often we needed to shower and one of the articles mentioned that it was a myth that we needed to shower everyday, and I thought it sounded amusing so I repeated it. Sorry if it came across oddly.


----------



## Amy_T

steff said:


> Amy_T said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> steff said:
> 
> 
> My daughter started having b.o. at 5, she was diagnosed with precocious puberty at 6. She had other signs though aside from this that led me to believe she was undergoing puberty early: breast buds at 6, she was (and still is) very tall and off the charts in height and weight when compared to girls her age, mood swings and an enlarged uterus (seen in her pelvic MRI). It could be that your daughter may just be sweating a lot due to the weather. Using an anti-bacterial soap instead of baby soap will also help.
> 
> 
> My daughter doesn't have breast buds I don't think but is also incredibly tall (wears 10-11 clothes, off chart etc) and I'm only 5'2"! She also has mood swings which I mentioned to the GP when we went. I keep wondering whether to go back as she will often cry and say she doesn't know why etc. The GP did feel her tummy though and say she didn't think there was any cause for concern but I'm not convinced.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Amy, they did a bone scan of my daughter's hand and they found out she was 2 years and 3 months ahead in bone age and showed advanced skeletal maturation. We were consulting with her pediatrician from birth at first, but he just said that it was nothing to worry about. My friend then recommended I see a pedia endocrinologist and that's when she was diagnosed with PP. She is 7 and wears size 12 to 14 clothes. She is 4'7" and 90 lbs, the tallest in her 2nd grade batch. If you are still having doubts, maybe you can schedule an appointment with a pedia endocrinologist.Click to expand...

Thanks for the info - sound slike your daughter is a bit taller than mine... she's about 4'3.5" and weighs about 75lbs. We are in the UK so to see a Paediatrician we have to get a referral from the GP. I may well go back - my auntie is a children's nurse and her best friend is the endocrine nurse and suggested I get my daughter checked out. I just don't want things to escalate before they should. I was 10 when i started my periods so she'll probably be early anyway but wouldn't want it any earlier than that!


----------



## iBabyGirli

i think its normal :O


----------

